# [SOLVED] intel graphics 82945G not working

## lewisur

Hi all. I'm something of a newbie at gentoo (took the step "up" from kubuntu), so please bear that in mind!

Okay, basically, I cannot get the intel driver (i915) working in gentoo. I installed the vesa driver, which works fine (but, obviously, it just doesn't look as nice!)

X will start fine with the intel driver, however the text is so huge that on the login screen it appears invisible. Then, after inserting the password, I am logged in to kde, where I am faced with a big grey window - which turned out to be the password request for KWallet (the text is so big that none of this is visible).

After entering that password, the desktop looks completely normal. However, I am unable to use anything as the display is running VERY, slowly and anything I click is practically invisible (i.e. it is actually too big to display).

It is all very strange, and I could do with some help!

Here is the lspci output.

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

I am using kernel-2.6.31-r4 (I have also tried from 2.6.30*), xorg-server-1.6.5, xorg-x11-7.4-r1, x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1

I hope someone can help.Last edited by lewisur on Tue Nov 10, 2009 12:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muhsinzubeir

This wont help you right away, but please post the result of the following.I am pretty sure lots of people will try to correct it

```
emerge --info
```

```
eselect profile list
```

Also for the logs of X:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log && grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

----------

## lewisur

Hi muhsinzubeir

Here's the output of emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================                                          
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1 
> ...

 

And the output of eselect profile list

 *Quote:*   

> [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0
> 
>   [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *
> 
>   [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer
> ...

 

And finally the error and warning outputs of the Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

Hope there's the road to an answer in there somewhere!

Thanks.

____________

----------

## muhsinzubeir

That info looks good in my eyes, did you enable the Intel Graphics support on your kernel?

----------

## lewisur

I did.

I had wondered whether it was just the i915 driver being "buggy", so waited for an update to become available, masked in ~x86, but that made no difference.

I came across https://bugs.gentoo.org/275191 <<this bug report, but unfortunately, I don't really know whether it would help or not. It seems to be saying a similar thing, but I'm not certain.

My intel chipset worked fine with kubuntu, but gentoo just doesn't want to know...

----------

## lewisur

Solved this issue.

I needed to add "dpi 96" to a line in kdmrc

Now it all works fine. Also installed a mesa driver. Not sure if that actually made any difference, but did it anyway.

Cheers.

----------

